# Ark Ii



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Here is the model I just finished, it is 4 3/4 inches long resin kit, by Cozmo.
I made most of the decals, and scratched built the dish on top.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool Lloyd!

I remember that show from my childhood, I haven't seen it since the seventies! Another show that promised us jetpacks in the future.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I recall that show as well. Didn't know they made a resin kit of the Ark. 

I like how you posed it like this. Nice job, Lloyd!

Sean


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Yay, Ark II! :woohoo:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Neat, that brings back some memories. Saturday mornings, sugary breakfast cereals and pop tarts, life was grand.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I love(d) that show! 

They have the entire series on DVD - it was released a couple of years ago. I've watched it at least a couple of times since I saw it. I mostly enjoy the tech stuff and even the costumes & effects to a certain degree.

The model looks interesting, but it's way too long in comparison to photos of the full size version. If the full size version was that long, I don't think that they've ever be able to maneuver it properly.

It would be nice to see a larger more detailed version of the Ark II and even the Ark Roamer (one of my favorites).

Here's a pic of the DVD cover:










This wouldn't be a bad show to come up with some decent garage kits for, eh?

Bryan


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Scott,Sean,lunadude,Maritain, and Bryan!

I'm glad you like it, and for bringing back memories. I used the DVD screen grabs to get it looking as close as I could. As for it being too long, could be, but info on the real one is rare to find.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

llyod,
How about taking the background out so we can see the model in its' entirety. looks like part of the lower fuselage is hidden in shadow, is this true???
Will


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The lower half is black, and looks the same without the background.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*COOL! *:thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing. That was a fun show for its time...that and Planet of the apes...it wasn't so bad either.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Does anybody know what happened to the Ark II from the show? I know the show didn't run for very long, and I don't recall ever seeing it appear in any other movies or TV shows since. Unlike say, the similiar Landmaster from _Damnation Alley_.

Later note:A quick google search seems to confirm the Ark II was sliced up to become The Seeker for Filmation's Jason of Star Command. Here's a link to some pretty cool looking blueprints of Ark II:
http://www.angelfire.com/tv2/ark2/blueprints.html


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The "Ark" was built on a standard bus chassis. Find out the wheel base dimensions of a bus and that will allow you to properly scale a replica of it. I remember seeing it at a car show that was held at the LA Sports Arena in the '70s. Unfortunately, those were the dark days of non-digital photography and I couldn't afford a film camera at the time.

They didn't have to cut the "Ark" for use as the "Seeker", there was a split line in the forward body which allowed them to simply remove the nose and use it as a unit. Never did hear what happened to it after that though, probably destroyed like every other studio mock up. Sad.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's a pretty good profile view (taken from a long distance thus less distortion). This is just a frame grab from YouTube so anybody here who has the DVDs could provide a better copy, the shot is from the end credits. Many people claim that it was built on a "garbage truck" but I think you will find that such vehicles have a much shorter wheel base.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

From a 2004 posting by "Jay" (IP: 69.111.8.211)

"According to a hotrod magazine from the '70's, the Ark II was reportedly built on a Ford C-650 tilt-cab which had the top of the cab cut off as part of its customization.
A website says the particular Ford "C" Series truck chassis used was a dump truck or garbage truck model."

I did a 3D model of the Ark II, and the dump/garbage truck chassis fit perfectly.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Fluke!

Just playing around with screen grabs, I guess it to be about 10 foot tall and 45 foot long. So if that is close, the model scale would put the model about 5 foot too long. Since info is rare, getting the model that close is not too bad.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Did anybody ever figure out the length of the prototype?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice. I always liked the Ark II and Landmaster designs.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

X15-A2 said:


> The "Ark" was built on a standard bus chassis. Find out the wheel base dimensions of a bus and that will allow you to properly scale a replica of it. I remember seeing it at a car show that was held at the LA Sports Arena in the '70s. Unfortunately, those were the dark days of non-digital photography and I couldn't afford a film camera at the time.
> 
> They didn't have to cut the "Ark" for use as the "Seeker", there was a split line in the forward body which allowed them to simply remove the nose and use it as a unit. Never did hear what happened to it after that though, probably destroyed like every other studio mock up. Sad.


It was sitting in a lot off Cahuenga Blvd in Hollywood for many years. At least part of it was just before you reached the Hollywood Bowl area. I haven't been to LA in many many years so I imagine by now its probably gone.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Teensy!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Neat model! I missed this one somehow when it was originally posted. Great job on the decals--really inspiring. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, Xenodyssey and PerfesserCoffee! I was surprised to see this old thread revisited.


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I was surprised to see this old thread revisited.


It looks to me like some one is pretty desperate to find the actual dimensions of the ARK II. I would imagine that this poor soul already did as thorough a search as he, or she, was capable of and came up empty (that could be how they found this thread). My suggestion would be to get the dimensions of the Brubaker box and extrapolate, but, this person probably already thought of that. Using that, I imagine this person would come up with anywhere between 42 and 50 feet.

How 'bout give this person a break and use the power of a modelers noggin and collective knowledge to come up with the answer. Who knows, there may be something to this.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Here is the model I just finished, it is 4 3/4 inches long resin kit, by Cozmo.
> I made most of the decals, and scratched built the dish on top.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

This thread keeps drawing me back...don't know why, never watched the show. When it was on, I was helping my dad stretch truck frames to turn old IH and Mack cabovers into grain trucks.

There are two decent pictures of the Ark II sideview. One looks stretched, the other looks squished. Not helpful when trying to draw plans.

Some genius suggested using the Brubaker Box and work backwards. I like it.

There are some drawings out there, and they all have differences. The closest ( I think) are the ones Brubaker themselves made for the patent. Though, it looks a little short.

After the apocalypse, some scientists may have survived, its almost a certainty no engineers did. It makes no sense they way the Roamer is stored. It should be stored in a nose up attitude and winched in rather than driven in. It would provide more room in the Ark and you wouldn't have to be a gymnast to get in, or out, of it while inside the Ark.

You would think that five hundred years from now they could use something better than drive shafts and differentials. Isn't the Ark nuclear powered?

Has anybody seen a rear view of the Ark? That is one view I haven't found. It would be nice to get the rear hatch right...and tai lights, if any.

Building the garage with the three different deck levels towards the rear of the Ark was harder than matching the compound curves at the front.


----------

